# Jumping Rank???



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

I am approaching a year on the job and loving it. The best job in the world. However, I am finding out that many in my department and other departments have jumped rank when promoted to wearing "stripes". For example from Patrolman to Lt. The Lt. is now telling Sgts. how to run the shift and the department. The fact is that the Lt. was never experienced as a Sgt. when being in charge of a shift or having the authority over patrolman. I have serious issues with this. :x Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

We have a Lt. that went from patrolman to Lt, however, he is very good at what he does. He lets Sgts run their shift and holds them accountable for the shift. Any good commander will always let you know what tasks or assignments he/she needs done, but, will never tell you how to accomplish them. 

I guess it depands on the individual.

Just my though,


Ed


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

i know who you are talking about. don't worry there are other towns out there. just be patient.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

A good patrolman doesn't always make a good Sgt.
A good Sgt. doesn't always make a good Lt.
A good Lt. doesn't always make a good Captain
A good Captain doesn't always make a good Chief.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been told that if a civil service town doesn't have enough Sergeants taking the Lt's exam, then it is open to the Patrolmen as well. Then it's anybody's game. Whoever gets the best score, best interview, marries the town manager has the best shot for the job.
I had a buddy in a North Shore town who was passed over for stripes because not only did the Chief hate him, he was passed over by a guy with 3 years on the job. My friend has 20+ on the streets. He was passed over because the FNG had previous supervisory experience in Wal Mart as a loss prevention supervisor. All that is taken into consideration with CS believe it or not. Can anyone top that story?
By the way, my friend is now a 3 striper.


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

HousingCop,

This cop with three years experience must have had something more in his back round like captain of the football team or something :baaa: .

It is always the hardworking cops that get :hump: all the time.


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

O.K. so a good patrolman may not be a good sergeant. So lets bump him/her up to Lt. instead. I just do not get it. There must be something behind the scenes that I do not know about. Wait a minute of course there is. :shock:
I am thinking what is the point of the rank system when people are jumping over. It is a slap in the face to the Sgts. who have put in their years of service and then have a patrolman become their boss. Ouch! :x


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

If im not mistaken didnt a certain town have a Sgt jump to Chief??? Soem of u on here may know what I am referring too. I could be wrong it could just be a rumor or maybe i was missing soem of the story. Maybe someone else could shed some light on this.

But hey like someone said not everyone that is in rank is good enough to move up, yea it sucks if you get passed for someone in lower rank but hey if there good enough all the power to them. However i totally disagree with some political hack jumping from Patrol to whereever he wants. The better man or woman should get the spot, not that you so and sos son, nephew, cousin. If you qualified and make the cut and your on top regardless of race, sex, relationship to the chief then its yours. Just my :2c:


----------

